# need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories (( UPDATED )) urgent help guys



## BinAbul (Jun 13, 2014)

hello guys

I just bought Camera  so i need your help here , this will be my first time using tripod.

I'm 187cm just bought 6D with 24-70 2.8 ll and next week 135mm 2L 

i will buy in near future 70-200 2.8L IS II

so i need some thing for future also ....

i will use it for travail because most of my shoot when i'm out of the country 


how about this one Benro C2682TV2 Travel Angel II and what is mean V2 head or V1 head ?? 

and why this one is different from above one Benro C2692TV2 Travel Angel II Carbon Fiber With V2 Head

also if you have any suggest please tell me 


and what do you think shall i buy these filters 

B+W 82mm Clear UV Haze with Multi-Resistant Coating (010M) 

B+W 82mm Kaesemann Circular Polarizer with Multi-Resistant Coating


please guys i need help here 



my main subject 

*updated *



NEW UPDATE Reply #22


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

new update


----------



## brad-man (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

I believe you'll find the Travel Angel to be too short to shoot comfortably with unless you raise the center column. Raising the column adds a great deal of instability, and should be avoided. Have a look at the Sirui M3204X. It is 58" w/o the column extended and is well made and quite stout for a pod in this price range.

Amazon has 1 for sale at $400 right now which is a very good price.

http://www.amazon.com/M-3204X-Carbon-Section-Tripod-Height/dp/B004QC4TG4/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1402951193&sr=1-1&keywords=sirui+m3204x+tripod

B&H has them for the normal price of around $465.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=822247&gclid=CNPkhMug_74CFU5nOgodVAUA7g&Q=&is=REG&A=details

Unfortunately those prices do not include a ballhead. I would suggest a Markins Q3 for that. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Markins-Q-3-Emille-Traveler-Ball-Head-Black-Q3-TR-NEW-/141125169562?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20dbb7319a

The filters you have chosen are excellent. Happy spending shooting.


----------



## alexturton (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

three legged thing (3LT) brian. A fantastic travel carbon fiber tripod. I used with my 5d3 + 70-200 no issues. Super light, super strong.

Plus one of the legs unscrews and it becomes an extremely light monopod


----------



## Dantana (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *



alexturton said:


> three legged thing (3LT) brian. A fantastic travel carbon fiber tripod. I used with my 5d3 + 70-200 no issues. Super light, super strong.
> 
> Plus one of the legs unscrews and it becomes an extremely light monopod



I have one of their metal models (the Adrian v1) as I couldn't afford the Brian. It's been great so far. I can only imagine the Brian being an improvement.


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

okay i think i will go with 3 Legged Thing X1.1 Brian Evolution 2 Carbon Fiber Tripod 

so shall i use their head or i buy another head ? also do i need light meter for outdoor shooting


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

In regards to the filters, you'll never go wrong with the selection you made. These are fantastic filters.

for the tripod, because you want it for travel I suggest Manfrotto MT190CXPRO4 Carbon Fiber Tripod and the Manfrotto MT190CXPRO4 Carbon Fiber Tripod. Those are fantastic travel tripods, specially the Gitzo.

Enjoy shooting and don't forget to post some here.


----------



## Logan (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

I have that tripod, yes its kind of short but I have never needed to use it full height on flat ground. and its super small when folded up. I dont even have the center column on it, just the stubby one. the V2 head has a tension adjustment i think is the difference, no complaints. Kind of the point of using a tripod in my mind, get away from shots from 6' off the ground.


----------



## wsheldon (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

The new MeFOTO tripods by Benro (http://www.mefoto.com/) are becoming very popular, and for good reason. They're well designed, available in 3 useful sizes, and include a very decent Arca-Swiss-compatible ballhead with plate for a reasonable price. The 2 larger models (RoadTrip and GlobeTrotter) come in aluminum and CF depending on your tastes and budget, but the lightest (Backpacker) is aluminum only. 

I picked up an aluminum RoadTrip (max 17lbs) for $180 to complement my great-but-huge RRS 34L for hiking with lighter equipment and I'm thrilled with the quality of both the legs and head. The GlobeTrotter would be a very good all-around tripod that should compete well against the bigger Manfrottos and even Gitzos. Worth a look, and there are lots of glowing reviews showing up on the web. They also convert to a monopod without tools, which can be useful on a trip when heading into gardens or museums that don't allow full tripods.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

Well, I never understood the use of a UV filter very much, I see what it is for, but I don't think you need it. A polariser is enormously important and the one you picked is about the best out there 
As far as heads go, I would suggest you to buy a ballhead for every-purpose-use, I strongly recommend the Novoflex ClassicBall 5 or the ClassicBall 3 Mark II, great heads, but there are some problems with availability in some countries.  Have fun with your new camera!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

I have two Benro Carbon fiber tripods. The rubber grips that let you twist the legs to telescope them just disintegrated. When I called the US distributer about ordering replacements, they first claimed that the tripod was gray market and they did not import it. I snapped a photo showing the MAC GROUP label on it, and then the story changed.
It seems that there are no parts available for my $400 Benro Tripod and never were any.
The grips are a minor issue, but in the event something serious happens, then its just a $400 pile of junk.

You can guess how I'd feel about recommending Benro. There are some other names distributed by the same company like Induro.

I also have two Benro Ball heads - Pure Junk. At least the tripods are good, but no parts for a $400 tripod is bad news.


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *



BinAbul said:


> hello guys
> 
> I just bought Camera  so i need your help here , this will be my first time using tripod.
> 
> ...



I would skip the UV filters as they really are not needed and apply the money to either more CP's, or a step-up ring as the 82mm size you listed will only fit your 24-70 2.8L II. The 135 f2L uses a 72mm and your future 70-200 2.8L II uses a 77mm. You could go with the 82mm and then get step-up rings for the other two lenses.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

Sorry to speak against 3LT, but I had purchased the Adrian, and I wasn't impressed by it. Here's why:
1. It felt rather flimsy compared to my then tripod, Manfrotto 190X ProB. My current GT2541 is much sturdier, too. The leg joints flexed too much, especially when fully extended (w/o center column).
2. The ballhead allows movement even when fully tightened with bare hands (i.e., not utilizing the torque of a heavy lens).
3. All the materials, knobs, etc. just felt cheap and poorly made.
Now, for the price point it's probably fine, since Gitzos and RRS are much more expensive. But try before buying, and compare with some other brands, would be my advice.


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *



sagittariansrock said:


> Sorry to speak against 3LT, but I had purchased the Adrian, and I wasn't impressed by it. Here's why:
> 1. It felt rather flimsy compared to my then tripod, Manfrotto 190X ProB. My current GT2541 is much sturdier, too. The leg joints flexed too much, especially when fully extended (w/o center column).
> 2. The ballhead allows movement even when fully tightened with bare hands (i.e., not utilizing the torque of a heavy lens).
> 3. All the materials, knobs, etc. just felt cheap and poorly made.
> Now, for the price point it's probably fine, since Gitzos and RRS are much more expensive. But try before buying, and compare with some other brands, would be my advice.




mmm 


so this one is good for my tall also light for travail ? i'm 186cm ...


----------



## Skirball (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *



BinAbul said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to speak against 3LT, but I had purchased the Adrian, and I wasn't impressed by it. Here's why:
> ...



Even the 4 section version of the 190X "PRO4" is still a little short. The 3 section more so. Although, I don't really care how high the tripod is relative to me, I care how high it is relative to the picture I'm trying to take. Personally, I'd move up to this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-MT055CXPRO4-Carbon-4-Section-Horizontal/dp/B00IQ7PUKY/

It's a bit bigger, but just about anybody who owns a tripod will tell you about the one they bought before the one they have now. And maybe even about the ones before that. A tripod is there to hold your camera steady, get a sturdy one. It's worth a little extra bulk and weight to get a good one, IMHO.

Also, get carbon if it's for travel.


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

While researching your tripod purchase, keep in mind that the legs and BH (Ball Head) are usually purchased separately to meet your needs. Stay away from any BH whose QR (quick release) is not Arca-Swiss compatible.

Manfrotto makes really good tripods, but their BH's are not Arca-Swiss as they use their own proprietary system.

For travel, carbon fiber is a great and expensive choice. CF also helps with vibration control, so its not just about it's being light weight for travel.


----------



## NancyP (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

Polarizer: B+W makes great polarizers. Order from a large or specialized supplier that imports from Schneider (parent company), I understand that there are some fraudulent copies out there. UV filter: unnecessary because UV is filtered out by the on-sensor filter, but a clear or UV filter may be needed to complete waterproofing, should your lens be one of the water-resistant L lenses.

My lightweight tripod is a Feisol 3442 "tournament" carbon fiber tripod with Arca Swiss p0 head (3 pounds for the combo), but there are cheaper options out there that have gotten good notice. Sirui and Induro are good makers. This tripod and head are good for DSLR with lens up to 180mm macro. I am short, 5'5", and the tripod-head-camera reaches eye level when fully extended without using a center column.

My heaviest tripod is a Manfrotto aluminum 055B with Manfrotto geared head 410 fitted with a Hejnarphoto milled Arca-Swiss clamp adapter. This works a treat with the 400mm f/5.6L and is good for astrophotography, set so it can act as a wedge (to match local declination) and can support a small equatorial drive/ barn door plus camera and lens. It is well over twice the weight(~ 8 pounds) of the little tripod.


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *



ScubaX said:


> While researching your tripod purchase, keep in mind that the legs and BH (Ball Head) are usually purchased separately to meet your needs. Stay away from any BH whose QR (quick release) is not Arca-Swiss compatible.
> 
> Manfrotto makes really good tripods, but their BH's are not Arca-Swiss as they use their own proprietary system.
> 
> For travel, carbon fiber is a great and expensive choice. CF also helps with vibration control, so its not just about it's being light weight for travel.



so if i buy this one Manfrotto MT055CXPRO4 055 Carbon 

which head you recommend ?


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *



BinAbul said:


> ScubaX said:
> 
> 
> > While researching your tripod purchase, keep in mind that the legs and BH (Ball Head) are usually purchased separately to meet your needs. Stay away from any BH whose QR (quick release) is not Arca-Swiss compatible.
> ...



In my case I have a Manfrotto, and that's how I learned the hard way about Arca-Swiss quick release VS the Manfrotto system. I started to look for a change when I needed to use an L-Bracket. That pretty much requires an A-S QR. I was looking at RRS BH's and they are pretty expensive. Some others have been mentioned in the remarks above. Since you want to travel with it, take a look at RRS BH-30 and BH-40 http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/ they are very expensive though. A lot of people like Markins http://www.markins.com/4.0/html_en/main.php, Kirk http://www.kirkphoto.com/Ball-Heads.html and Acratech http://www.acratech.net/. There are others, and you can find plenty of info on them here when searching for tripods.

If I had the cash and could splurge on both travel and local use I would get a RRS BH-30 for travel and BH-55 for local work. For the leggs, I would look at either RRS or Gitzo carbon fiber and they both have travel versions but I'm sure if they would be tall enough for you.

RRS has some great info on buying a tripod here: http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/sc.27/category.24/.f and they also have sizing charts in the tripod section which are worth taking a look at.


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

okay after what i read here ....   

i'm not rich but i save money for too long to buy new camera and new staff  


today i try the Manfrotto MT055CXPRO4 055 Carbon Fiber 4-Section Tripod with Manfrotto 498RC2 Ball Head with Quick Release it was same my tall when i put my 6D 

and i think 190 carbon fibre 4-section tripod, with horizontal column will be in same height or 055 

also i read some guys tells me about other heads and not using QR of manfrotto .. they said RSS is good . and why Arca-Swiss is better QR

to much info 


now i have 3 tripods on my mind with no head 

1. 055 carbon fibre 4-section tripod
2. 190 carbon fibre 4-section tripod
3. X1.1 BRIAN EVOLUTION 2 CARBON FIBER TRIPOD 

i need good head .... the one i try it is good ? for my camera safety ? 


i have 6D with ef24-70 2.8 II and ef 135mm f2L


also i saw this 

Pro Light Camera Backpack: Bug-203 PL  

or

Pro Light Camera Backpack: Bumblebee-220PL


for laptop 15.9'' and my staff ? 


i know i ask too much


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *



BinAbul said:


> i need good head .... the one i try it is good ? for my camera safety ?



I would go with just about any other manufacture for a BH than Manfrotto, Gitzo or Bogen which are the same company. They use a quick release that is unique to their three brands. If some day you want to add an "L" bracket to your equipment you will be stuck using a generic bracket that will not fit your camera well. If you add another tripod to your bag in the future, you will have to either always switch the QR plate off you camera(s) or just go with Manfrotto again.

There is an adapter and QR clamps that you can buy to convert from Manfrotto type QR to Arca-Swiss but that will add $50-100 to the cost for the tripod and even more if you bought more plates for telephoto lenses. That's what I did. I had a Manfrotto QR plate on three telephoto lenses plus my camera and then wanted an "L" bracket. So in addition to the cost of the "L" bracket (not cheap) I had to buy the adapter, a new clamp (not cheap) and three plates for my lenses.

As for safety, the Manfrotto design is less safe in my opinion. It is harder to get the camera in and secure and must be put into the clamp in the correct direction. I also had a screw come lose inside the mechanism which led to failure and my camera fell. Luckily I had just put it in and was able to catch it on the way down. This is a known defect to Manfrotto BH's and I don't know if they ever have or ever will fix it. I fixed it with blue Loctite to the hex head screw that holds the locking mechanism together. The answer from the company was less than stellar and others have reported this in reviews of Manfrotto BH's.

A QR plate is attached to the base of your camera and allows you to quickly remove your camera. There are for the most part two standards, Arca-Swiss and Manfrotto's. Though even Manfrotto uses several types within its products. 

An "L" bracket allows you to switch the camera from landscape mode to portrait mode fast and keeps the camera in the same perspective. It is very useful in studio, landscape and panorama photography. 

If you go with Manfrotto and stay with photography, someday you will say to yourself, "why didn't I listen to this guy and get an Arca-Swiss compatible ball head".

Sorry this is so long again, but if you don't understand because of language barrier and or just being new to photography, understand this one piece of advice: _*Get an Arca-Swiss compatible ball head.*_ and you won't regret it later.


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *



ScubaX said:


> BinAbul said:
> 
> 
> > i need good head .... the one i try it is good ? for my camera safety ?
> ...




so i need something similar to 055 manfrotto in height with 4 sections to Arca-Swiss compatible ball head ? 

man that's too much money  ... but i can live (( _don't tell my wife please she will kill me_ )) 

so let's say i have for tripod and head 720$ little more ... what shall i buy ?


----------



## BinAbul (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: need tripod for my new 6D + other accessories *

*******************
******UPDATE******
*******************​
okay guys after research this forum i make up my mind between these tripods and heads 

it will be between gitzo and RRS

TVC-24L: Versa series 2, 4 sections/leg, long

SYSTEMATIC Series 3 carbon tripod, long 4-section, eye level

SYSTEMATIC Series 4 carbon tripod, long 4-section, eye level


heads

BH-40 LR: Mid-sized ballhead with B2-40 LR clamp

BH-40 PCLR: Mid-sized ballhead with PC-LR clamp

BH-40 LR II: Mid-sized ballhead with B2 AS II clamp


can you tell why these have gap of price i see all of the heads are same 


please guys need your help , i feel headache now 

also is Arca-Swiss head made by them is better ? or i stick with RRS


main reason for this buy to travel


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 9, 2014)

The difference in prices for the BH-40 have to do with the type or size of clamp. The B2-40 and B2 AS II are similar with the B2 AS II having a spirit level and is 60mm vs 50mm. 

The PC-LR is a pano clamp. 

If your planning on doing any landscape pano's, this would be a good choice. The rotation markings can be seen clearly in the picture on RRS. Instead of rotating at the ball head, you rotate at the clamp. For instance, if your on a rocky shore and you level your camera by positioning the ball head, it will no longer be perpendicular to the horizon. As you rotate the BH for the pano, the perspective will change and you will need to re-level the camera for each shot. With a rotating clamp, it will be perpendicular horizon once the camera is leveled with the ball head. 

The photo on the right is a good example of this, the legs are not level but the BH is used to make the camera/clamp level. Then you can rotate the clamp/camera without affecting the perspective as much. There is another issue with pano's having to do with rotation and parallax, but that discussion is for another time and many more dollars. 

If it was my cash, I would get the PC-LR because I like pano's.


----------



## BinAbul (Jul 9, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> The difference in prices for the BH-40 have to do with the type or size of clamp. The B2-40 and B2 AS II are similar with the B2 AS II having a spirit level and is 60mm vs 50mm.
> 
> The PC-LR is a pano clamp.
> 
> ...



nice PC-LR 

and what do you think of tripod ? do you think they all same


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 9, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> The difference in prices for the BH-40 have to do with the type or size of clamp. The B2-40 and B2 AS II are similar with the B2 AS II having a spirit level and is 60mm vs 50mm.
> 
> The PC-LR is a pano clamp.
> 
> ...




IMO, panning above the ball limits the horizon being dead center. 
However, if you use a leveling base and panning head, then you can pan with the camera pointed up or down with the ball, and your panning axis will still be vertical. 
Of course, if you use a full panning kit with horizontal and vertical rails, and a vertical panning clamp, then there is no limitation whatsoever.


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> ScubaX said:
> 
> 
> > The difference in prices for the BH-40 have to do with the type or size of clamp. The B2-40 and B2 AS II are similar with the B2 AS II having a spirit level and is 60mm vs 50mm.
> ...



That's the "more dollars" part I mentioned.


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 10, 2014)

BinAbul said:


> nice PC-LR
> 
> and what do you think of tripod ? do you think they all same



I have not looked into those tripod legs, but the two brands are top of the line.

Remember to consider what your using the tripod for, will you need extra height for hills or rocky areas? Are you going to be able to take it as carry on or will you need to check your 1 grand+ tripod? For the height, remember to add the BH and camera and subtract from your height to your eyes - that might make a difference if you need it to be shorter to get it on a plane. United Airlines max is 22 inches in length and the TVC-24L's minimum without the head is 23.3" - and I have heard they've become real jerks about it.

Look at package deals from RRS and maybe give them a call. I have heard they are very helpful.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 10, 2014)

I use Gitzo Systematic and Mountaineer (with center column) in both 2 and 3 series and love them!
I would suggest that you have a look at a 2 series if you are using lenses of 300mm or less. They are lighter and good enough for my 300 F2.8 - with or without extenders.
For my long lens I use a 3 series Systematic (3530LS) . Whilst Gitzo do not recommend it for lenses like my Canon 800 F5.6, I find it more than adequate. I have tried both a used 5 series (5541) and new 4 series Systematics and could find no significant advantage in them. Yes they are more rigid, but even at 800mm, the difference was not enough to justify the extra weight let alone the price!
My personal recommendation would be to look at the GT3530 LS, 3540, 3531 and 3541 models, I am not so keen on the latest models as they offer little or no advantage to me and they weigh more - let alone their higher cost!
If you add the accessory center column (handy for landscape work) + a couple of top plates then you have all the tripod you will ever need for any (current) Canon production EOS lens. I recently picked up a mint center column from E Bay for 35Gbp ($59) and the top plates for 15Gbp ($25).


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 12, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > ScubaX said:
> ...



Sure. 
What I am mainly trying to say though, is that leveling heads are more versatile than panning clamps for panoramas.


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 12, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> ScubaX said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



Oh I agree that is a much nicer solution for pano's. So he could go with the BH-40 LR II but add 2 to 3 hundred for the leveling base putting the cost around $600 to $700. And while were spending his money, then he could also add a Nodal rail at another $100 to $200 to avoid parallax. 

That is the way I would go, except I would get the BH-55 and different legs too.


----------



## fish_shooter (Jul 12, 2014)

+1 for Gitzo and Arca-Swiss compatible! I have been using both for decades and have a few of the original A-S Monoball model. I prefer tripods with fewer leg sections since they are quicker to set up. They are longer when collapsed so you need to see what fits in your luggage from their specs. It is difficult owning just one tripod like it is difficult owning just one lens - as time goes on you will get different ones for different purposes. I would get one that will last for this reason.
Tom


----------



## BinAbul (Jul 12, 2014)

some one want to spend my money ;D

----------------------------------------------

man i come to these 2 option now :

1. Gitzo GT3541L + BH-40 LR 

2. TVC-24L + BH-40 PCLR ( BH-55 PCLR )

and L-plate + normal one
'
Gitzo guy told me about : ARCA-SWISS Monoball Z1 dp "Flip-Lock''


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 13, 2014)

BinAbul said:


> some one want to spend my money ;D
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...






ScubaX gave you good advice- get the PCLR which will let you do panos more comfortably than the regular lever release, and also more flexibility for future. 

I have the Monoball Z1 with their flip lock and please read carefully: DO NOT get the one with the flip lock. If you have to get the Z1 (and Bryan Carnathan recommends it over the BH-55 and so would I) get it with the flat platform and either get an RRS clamp (PCLR, preferably) or a Wimberley C-12 or something for less money.
The flip lock has the following problems:
1. The jaw movement between fully locked and half open is small: as a result, if you adjust it for sliding the AS plate in while half open, then it will not clamp the plate completely when fully locked. This is quite scary if you have a lens with lens plate mounted and you tilt it up or down quite a bit. The lens plate can start sliding out if the lens is heavy enough, and the quick set double decker system renders the safety stop screws useless.
2. The double decker system raises the CG of the system reducing stability.
3. The flip lock is a bit fiddly (although with time, I have gotten used to it and prefer that it has a fail safe).
4. The spirit level is under the camera or lens when mounted, and I wonder who came up with this wonderful idea.


----------



## BinAbul (Jul 14, 2014)

man i just making my order on RRS website then i find that TVC-24L is out of stock :'( i need to wait 3 weeks to get new item

i will travel on 1st of August so ... i need to change my order now 

i will go for 

Gitzo GT3542L and BH40-LR ( man i need the PCLR one :'( )

or 

i can go for TVC-34L with pclr  ( also this out of stock ) geezz


then gitzo win


----------



## Vossie (Jul 14, 2014)

BinAbul said:


> man i just making my order on RRS website then i find that TVC-24L is out of stock :'( i need to wait 3 weeks to get new item



Give them a call, the stock info on their website is not always accurate according to what I've read on this forum.


----------



## BinAbul (Jul 14, 2014)

Vossie said:


> BinAbul said:
> 
> 
> > man i just making my order on RRS website then i find that TVC-24L is out of stock :'( i need to wait 3 weeks to get new item
> ...



i did contact them they said from 2-3 weeks

but he also suggest i go for 

Gitzo GT3542L with BH-55 LR: Full-sized ballhead with B2 AS II clamp


----------



## NancyP (Jul 18, 2014)

Arca flip-lock has to be completely open to put brackets/rails in and out. I use the intermediate setting for minimal adjustments, if at all. I think of it as just providing an extra step between clamped and not.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 18, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Arca flip-lock has to be completely open to put brackets/rails in and out. I use the intermediate setting for minimal adjustments, if at all. I think of it as just providing an extra step between clamped and not.




Well, technically the intermediate step is supposed to allow sliding the plate in and out- which the RRS does, I believe.
In case of the Z1, if the lock is tightened such that the plate is completely clamped when fully closed, then the intermediate step doesn't allow anything- not even minimal adjustments (at least on mine).


----------



## Lyle Krannichfeld (Jul 22, 2014)

I have the 2541 legs and bh-40 head, it's rock solid and perfect. Favorite kit I own probably.


----------

